
New research says intelligent people are messy, stay up late, and curse a lot - thepsint
https://www.higherperspectives.com/intelligent-people-messy-late-curse-2606884249.html
======
abnry
How these things often go:

Headline: "Smart people do X"

"I do X, therefore I am smart!"

Oh the irony.

~~~
bsmitty5000
Ironic because intelligent people should know correlation != causation? Well,
I think sometimes correlation could indicate the cause, you just can't prove
it. And in the case of myself I choose to believe!

~~~
agency
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affirming_the_consequent](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affirming_the_consequent)

------
gjm11
The article about taboo words actually says that taboo word _fluency_
correlates with general fluency. That means not that you're likely to be
better with language if you swear frequently, but that you're likely to be
better with language if you're _good_ at swearing.

------
sambroner
This article is pretty devoid of content. Although clearly it panders to
messy, cursing, night owls.

~~~
staplers
This is exactly how horoscopes suck people in..

------
rubyn00bie
Seems to me the crux of the fuckin' cursing argument is this:

> People who use taboo words understand their general expressive content as
> well as nuanced distinctions that must be drawn out to use slurs
> appropriately. The ability to make nuanced distinctions indicates the
> presence of more rather than less linguistic knowledge, as implied by the
> POV [Poverty of Vocabulary] view.

So the way I read that bit of "research" (frequency and correlation are likely
to be pure horseshit on the path to causality here but that's another
story)... It's not that people with high IQ swear more, but they're likely
more able to swear in a nuanced manner without offending those around them
because of their higher IQ. It's like a perk, or a symptom, not a cause--
because why the fuck not, eh?

The only really notable thing from the article; which, I liked was calling out
profanity isn't a coverup for deficiencies in one's vocabulary. Don't like my
vernacular? Go fuck yourself :)

------
iambateman
All you square ass clean freak type A morning people can FIND YA OWN DAMN
STUDY YA HEAR?

------
DannyB2
Messy? Check!

Stay Up Late? Check!

Curse a Lot? Check?

So maybe I don't qualify. The article did say "Taboo Words". I'm not sure how
taboo these words are.

Yes, I curse a lot, but I only use the seven basic curse words:

* Fiddle

* Foodle

* Diddle

* Doodle

* Piddle

* Foo

* Sticks

(Yes, really!, no joke, although it may be funny.)

You can combine them together, or use with various prefixes / suffixes.

* Oh, Fiddle Sticks!

* Piddly Foodle Piddle!

* Diddly Doodle Foo!

etc

One time when I explained this to my wife and daughter, they couldn't stop
laughing for hours, because they knew it was true, but hadn't realized there
were seven basic curse words.

~~~
jotm
That's fucking sad, man

------
gjm11
The paper this is describing is from 2015. Perhaps it was "new" when this
article was written, but not any more.

------
jtr_47
Holy fucking shit! I can come out of the foul language closet!

My desk (home/office) is always messy and I like staying up late.

Fuck yeah!

Peace and love! ;p

